# New NAV COMM Recruit



## Luke O (27 May 2010)

Hey forum.

Just thought I'd introduce myself.  You can call me Luke O (that's an "oh" not a zero).

I applied for the CF in January as an NWT, but since that got filled again until april 2011, I changed my trade to NAVCOMM.  I start BMQ in November, and I can't wait.


----------



## gunnars (27 May 2010)

lucky


----------



## Neolithium (27 May 2010)

Luke O said:
			
		

> Hey forum.
> 
> Just thought I'd introduce myself.  You can call me Luke O (that's an "oh" not a zero).
> 
> I applied for the CF in January as an NWT, but since that got filled again until april 2011, I changed my trade to NAVCOMM.  I start BMQ in November, and I can't wait.


Congratulations!


----------



## gcclarke (27 May 2010)

Wow, NWT got filled this quick? Well that's good. Also, congratulations and welcome.


----------



## darkskye (18 Jun 2010)

Hi, 

I am also starting BMQ in November too for NAVCOMM, see you there!

Congratulations Luke O.


----------



## Luke O (18 Jun 2010)

darkskye said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I am also starting BMQ in November too for NAVCOMM, see you there!
> 
> Congratulations Luke O.



Awesome.  Do you know what date you start on?

And where abouts are you from?


----------



## darkskye (18 Jun 2010)

Hey Luke O,

I am from Barrie, ON and I was only told I should have my bags packed for November. I should be receiving a call in the next couple of weekends with more detailed information. How about you?


----------



## aesop081 (18 Jun 2010)

rezz said:
			
		

> I suspect I will get a call with more exact info.



Very insightful.


----------



## EpicBeardedMan (19 Jun 2010)

What date are you guys going? Nesop here going nov 22


----------



## darkskye (19 Jun 2010)

EpicBeardedMan said:
			
		

> What date are you guys going? Nesop here going nov 22



I am not entirely sure yet, but as I said above I am sure I will find out shortly. As soon as I know, I will post it here.


----------



## Luke O (21 Jun 2010)

I start on November 8th.


----------



## darkskye (21 Jun 2010)

Right on, where are you from?


----------



## observor 69 (21 Jun 2010)

If you click on his profile it says PEI.


----------



## darkskye (21 Jun 2010)

Baden  Guy said:
			
		

> If you click on his profile it says PEI.



Thanks


----------



## CdnHeyworth (19 Jul 2010)

Hey forum, also wanted to take the time to introduce myself, i was just accepted for nav comm, and leave for basic shortly (november)


----------



## darkskye (19 Jul 2010)

Do you know when in November you're going for BMQ?


----------



## Luke O (19 Jul 2010)

CdnHeyworth said:
			
		

> Hey forum, also wanted to take the time to introduce myself, i was just accepted for nav comm, and leave for basic shortly (november)



Welcome.  Do you know your exact date yet?


----------



## CdnHeyworth (19 Jul 2010)

Was told the 22nd of november..... u guys?


----------



## CdnHeyworth (19 Jul 2010)

lol yea sr stacked....by the time i leave for basic it wld have been 13 months since i signed up, and finaly i get 2 leave!


----------



## darkskye (20 Jul 2010)

CdnHeyworth said:
			
		

> Was told the 22nd of november..... u guys?



November 29


----------



## Nfld Sapper (20 Jul 2010)

CdnHeyworth said:
			
		

> lol yea sr stacked....by the time i leave for basic it wld have been 13 months since i signed up, and finaly i get 2 leave!



No MSN speak please...... use proper spelling, grammar and, capitalization.....


MILNET.CA MENTOR


----------



## CdnHeyworth (20 Jul 2010)

No MSN speak please...... use proper spelling, grammar and, capitalization.....


yep


----------



## Neill McKay (20 Jul 2010)

CdnHeyworth said:
			
		

> yep



Careful, now: this is the point at which your time on this forum may go down one road or another.  Some new users ignore good advice when they get it and have a short -- and unpleasant -- time here.


----------



## Luke O (20 Jul 2010)

N. McKay said:
			
		

> Careful, now: this is the point at which your time on this forum may go down one road or another.  Some new users ignore good advice when they get it and have a short -- and unpleasant -- time here.



Thank you.

I'd rather my thread not become an arguing match.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (20 Jul 2010)

CdnHeyworth said:
			
		

> No MSN speak please...... use proper spelling, grammar and, capitalization.....
> 
> 
> yep



If you have nothing worthwhile to say, then don't. Its a waste your time and ours.

Milnet.Ca Staff


----------



## CdnHeyworth (20 Jul 2010)

wow guys by saying yep i understand what you were telling me, i did not mean anything by it, its the last thing i would want to get kicked off, or argue over the internet on a forum, rest assured i did not mean anything by saying "yep" just argreeing with ya's.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (20 Jul 2010)

Perhaps but just remember if you want to get on your MS/Mcpl/MBdr bad side during basic, just say yeah or yep.


----------



## CdnHeyworth (20 Jul 2010)

I don't think I would say that, that's for sure.Just didn't mean anything by it.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (20 Jul 2010)

Now you know and we can move on.

Milnet.Ca Staff


----------



## George Wallace (20 Jul 2010)

CdnHeyworth said:
			
		

> wow guys by saying yep i understand what you were telling me, i did not mean anything by it, its the last thing i would want to get kicked off, or argue over the internet on a forum, rest assured i did not mean anything by saying "yep" just argreeing with ya's.





			
				Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Now you know and we can move on.
> 
> Milnet.Ca Staff



Not to be picky, but (s)he hasn't learned anything.  Short term memory problems perhaps, that will no doubt contribute to many "Freddy's.


----------



## CdnHeyworth (20 Jul 2010)

Short term memory? me? guys I am new to this site, and perhaps didn't know all the rules, and I apoligized, the little digs are uncalled for.


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Jul 2010)

CdnH,

Carry on, just remember to capitalize when necessary ( when using "I" as a proper noun), etc.

If you want to be in the CF, you must make an effort.  Here and elsewhere.


----------

